# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  making a paracord beer cozy / pouch

## paracordist

Paracordist: paracord beer cozy / pouch

I made this combo beer cozy/pouch for my wallet and phone. Using my paracord bead in lieu of cord lock for adjustability. Its pretty heavy because it uses more then 25' of paracord (I didn't keep track too closely and there are several splices as this is for myself). The reference below will show you how to creat something like this with half hitching. I altered the pattern by alternating the half hitches starting with an "over" for one hitch, followed by an "under" with the second hitch; then contuing to alternate.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Reference http://www.scribd.com/doc/7908224/ha...-knots-splices
See p. 102 "half hitching"

----------


## your_comforting_company

That looks real neat. is it possible to make a tighter mesh like this? I'm thinking foraging pouches, etc.

----------


## paracordist

> That looks real neat. is it possible to make a tighter mesh like this? I'm thinking foraging pouches, etc.


you can using the same techniqe w/ smaller diameter cord; but it becomes easier to knit or crochet it instead, like these:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

